# MK 85 Knight



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a numbered edition 1993 RMEF 54 cal Knight mk-85 gun. It has always taken twice pulling the trigger to get the cap to go off. It always fires on the second pull and has been very accurate. Has anyone else had this problem with a Knight gun, and how did you fix it. One person said to switch it over to shotgun primers, but I don't really want to.
I hace tried a couple of different nipples to no avail.
I have killed some nice deer with it, but I always have to get the first trigger pull out of the way before I start hunting.
Thanks for any help offered.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

By trying different nipples do you mean brand or size? I had a similar problem once with a T/C Firehawk, turns out #10 caps were to small, they woudnt seat firmly against the nipple. First trigger pull would push it forward second pull would fire. Solution #11 caps, would push on and seat against the nipple and fire every time.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I tried some different Knight nipples, not any other brands.
I have been using the #11 caps the whole time.
I am going to try the Magnum #11's, and if that does not work I am going to sand down the nipple to see if that will work. If not, I'll try some other brands of nipples.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Im not familiar with your rifle, just thought that would be a possability


----------



## 50cal (Jan 2, 2010)

I converted mine to the musket nipple and caps and love it. I never had a Problem with the #11 caps though.


----------

